# miss silva boiler



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

I have left the boiler switch on all night now its cold anyone know of any engineers/repairers

thanks Gaz


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

I don't know this machine but there maybe a safety cut out. Have you tried leaving it off for a while and switching back on?

There are a few engineers here, I'm sure they will be able to help if it doesn't resolve itself

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AndyL (Apr 10, 2011)

This might solve your problem






Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Greenpotterer (Nov 29, 2009)

AndyL said:


> This might solve your problem


It certainly has thanks very much AndyL


----------

